

Single-Line vs. Multi-Line CSS: A Tool to End the Debate - JoelSutherland
http://www.newmediacampaigns.com/page/single-line-vs-multi-line-css-a-tool-to-end-the-debate

======
zacharydanger
Multi-line wins hands down if you use any sort of source control and need to
diff between revisions. Using the single line method makes it nearly
impossible.

Though, this tool is quite helpful.

